# Manette Xbox serie X sur iPad avec Geforce Now fonctionne pas



## Nevcam (9 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Comme le nom du sujet l'indique je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner ma manette Xbox Serie X sur mon iPad (iPadOS 14.4) avec Geforce Now. Pourtant la compatibilité avec ce dernier et la manette a bien été annoncée fin janvier.

Dans les réglages bluetooth de l'iPad la manette est bien jumelée. Mais lorsque je lance un jeu sur Geforce Now avec une entrée gamepad, qui peut se jouer avec une manette, absolument rien ne se passe. J'ai beau aller dans les réglages même du jeu onglet "Manette" mais rien ne se passe non plus.

Voilà, je suis vraiment perdu, je comprends rien. Si je suis passé à côté de quelque chose, si quelqu'un a une explication ou a fait la bonne manip je suis preneur !

Merci d'avance


----------



## Nevcam (9 Février 2021)

D'ailleurs ça ne marche avec rien, même les jeux sur l'App Store. Je comprends pas cette manette a bien été annoncée compatible avec iOS et elle est bien jumelée à l'appareil en plus.   ??


----------



## Nevcam (10 Février 2021)

J'ai ma réponse je crois :









						iOS 14.5 : votre iPhone devient compatible avec les manettes PS5 et Xbox Series X
					

Les iPhone et iPad deviennent compatibles avec la manette DualSense de la PS5, mais aussi avec les contrôleurs des Xbox Series X et Series S grâce à iOS 14.5.




					www.frandroid.com
				




Pourtant sur la boîte y'a bien marqué "compatible iOS", c'est rageant de se faire mener en bâteau... Du coup est-ce qu'on peut avoir une petite idée de quand sortira la 14.5 ? Il existe peut-être un temps moyen de préparation entre MàJ mineures ?


----------



## macbook60 (27 Février 2021)

Oui il faut iOS 14.5 dispo sûrement vers fin mars à. Voir


----------

